# MIDI Cable ??



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything special to look for in a MIDI / USB Cable ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Not that I know of.......... most people use the Edirol


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

depending on what you need it for and how many ports ya need, the maudio mididport works well and is insanely affordable....under 40 bux for a 1 in/1 out midi to usb toy.


----------



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

Not really, check monoprice for most cables/applications.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com_____/exec/obi..._shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3V6BK4D0HKA8F&v=glance
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Converter-Music-Keyboard-Window/dp/B0017H4EBG/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1233291463&sr=8-1[/ame]




























Any reason I should run from this cable? I can't see why it would not do the job.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Should be fine.

Your link is bad.

brucek


----------

